#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  THE DUDE - Ubiquiti - Tipo de Equipamento + Nome + IP + CPU + Up_Time + Clientes_Wireless + Memoria V.01

## interhome

THE DUDE - Ubiquiti - Tipo de Equipamento + Nome + IP + CPU + Up_Time + Clientes_Wireless + Memoria V.01	

1) Clique com o botao da esquerda em cima do equipamento
2) Clique em "Aparencia"
3) Vá em etiqueta,
a) apague tudo;
b) Cole:
[Device.Type] [Device.Name]
[device_performance()][Device.ServicesDown]
[Device.FirstAddress]
cpu:[oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.4.2.1.3.1")]% [oid("1.3.6.1.2.1.1.3.0")]
wireless clientes: [wireless_clients()]
----- Memoria-----
Total: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.1.1.0")] Livre: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.1.2.0")]
c) "Aplicar", "OK"

Agradecimentos e fontes de pesquisa:

Ao membro "*mascaraapj*" e “gzanatta00” com seu tópico Voltagem de 23-03-2010 https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=136532
www.mikrotik.com/download/Mikrotik.mib
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Number...reless_Clients
http://www.oidview.com/mibs/14988/MIKROTIK-MIB.html

"A ferramenta profissional é aquela que se encaixa naquele cenário especifico. Uma verruma não é menos profissional do que uma maquina de furar. Depende da habilidade do profissional que esta utilizando."
Coloquei 4 links que servem de consulta para quem desejar desenvolver soluções para evoluir nosso fórum.

----------


## WordNet

boa amigo
aos poucos nosso the dude vai ficando show
só uma coisa, no wireless_clientes no meu nao aparece nada em nenhum equipamento da rede
aparece CPU e etc mais clientes nada
o que posso ter errado?

----------


## rogeriodj

> THE DUDE - Ubiquiti - Tipo de Equipamento + Nome + IP + CPU + Up_Time + Clientes_Wireless + Memoria V.01 
> 
> 1) Clique com o botao da esquerda em cima do equipamento
> 2) Clique em "Aparencia"
> 3) Vá em etiqueta,
> a) apague tudo;
> b) Cole:
> [Device.Type] [Device.Name]
> [device_performance()][Device.ServicesDown]
> ...


Muito obrigado amigo, agora sim!!

----------


## Acronimo

Boa


o dude informa tensão, qualidade do sinal, frequência e temperatura?

- - - Atualizado - - -

ainda opto pelo zabbix

http://www.zabbix.com/screenshots.php


não tem nada melhor e FREE para monitorar rede, tenho olhos em tudo, 

ou o PRGT como fala o Allan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tW1ednmz38

----------


## interhome

> Boa
> 
> 
> o dude informa tensão, qualidade do sinal, frequência e temperatura?
> 
> - - - Atualizado - - -
> 
> ainda opto pelo zabbix
> 
> ...


Peço muito no fórum que quando a pessoa entre em um tópico ajude no seu crescimento. Se gosta de outra ferramenta lhe respeito. Até sugiro crie um tópico informando os "Pros e Contra do Zabbix X The Dude", outro "Forma rádida de se usar o zabbix" ... "Como instalar o zabbix em uma routerboard".
Se o programa "XXXXX" é capaz de mostrar a força do vento, por exemplo, e para isso ele usa o protocolo snmp. Isso quer disser que no dispositivo tem um "sensor" que capta o vento, faz a leitura e transporta na rede atraves do protocolo snmp.
Vamos valorizar os tópicos e não poluir. 
Se sabe qual a oid que faz algo novo, traz para gente e vamos melhorando. 
Com a ajuda de cada um que vamos crescer cada tópico.

----------


## claudinhohw

como faço pra monitorar o sinal dos ptp ubiquiti e quanto ta passando de banda?

----------


## faustofanka

> como faço pra monitorar o sinal dos ptp ubiquiti e quanto ta passando de banda?



fiz algumas adaptações no script do amigo ficando:


[Device.Name]
[oid("1.3.6.1.2.1.1.5.0")]
[device_performance()][Device.ServicesDown]
[Device.FirstAddress]
cpu:[oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.4.2.1.3.1")]% [oid("1.3.6.1.2.1.1.3.0")]
wireless clientes: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.41112.1.4.5.1.15.1")]
----- Memoria-----
Total: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.1.1.0")] Livre: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.1.2.0")]

----------


## claudinhohw

> fiz algumas adaptações no script do amigo ficando:
> 
> 
> [Device.Name]
> [oid("1.3.6.1.2.1.1.5.0")]
> [device_performance()][Device.ServicesDown]
> [Device.FirstAddress]
> cpu:[oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.4.2.1.3.1")]% [oid("1.3.6.1.2.1.1.3.0")]
> wireless clientes: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.41112.1.4.5.1.15.1")]
> ...


obrigado deu certo.

----------


## Avelazata

Muchas gracias, justo lo que estaba buscando.

----------


## lindomart2

*THE DUDE - Ubiquiti - Tipo de Equipamento + Nome + IP + CPU + Up_Time + Clientes_Wireless +Wireless Sinal + Wireless Noise Floor + Wireless Frequencia + Wireless Largura de Banda + Wireless Ccq + Wireless Tx e Rx + Memoria V.02*




Name:[oid("1.3.6.1.2.1.1.5.0")]
ip:[Device.FirstAddress]
[device_performance()][Device.ServicesDown]
uptime:[oid("1.3.6.1.2.1.1.3.0")]
-----Wireless-----
wireless sinal: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.41112.1.4.5.1.5.1")] 
wireless noise floor: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.41112.1.4.5.1.8.1")]
wireless frequencia: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.41112.1.4.1.1.4.1")]
wireless largura de banda: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.41112.1.4.5.1.14.1")]
wireless ccq: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.41112.1.4.5.1.7.1")]
wireless clientes: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.41112.1.4.5.1.15.1")]
wireless tx: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.41112.1.4.5.1.9.1")/1000000]MB rx: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.41112.1.4.5.1.10.1")/1000000]MB
-----Memoria-----
Total: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.1.1.0")] Livre: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.1.2.0")]
cpu:[oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.4.2.1.3.1")]%

----------

